# Biker Raum Würzburg gesucht



## Hancock (11. April 2010)

Hallo,

suche Biker aus der Gegend Erlabrunn,Leinach,Zellingen,Margetshöchheim,Veitshöcheim.......für gelegendliche Treffen CC-Tour...
Bitte nicht auf andere TREATS verweisen !!!

mfG


----------



## SteveLorenzios (11. April 2010)

gibts hier genug:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=96297

alles was deinen anforderungen entspricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hancock (11. April 2010)

Danke,

hab ich schon gelesen


----------



## kamrehn (14. April 2010)

Dann schau mal zu den Biketreffs vom DAV oder Bikestore

www.dav-wuerzburg.de/gruppen/mountainbiking/aktuelles.php

http://www.bikestore-wuerzburg.de/


----------

